# MF 35 diesel what type oil/fuild for transmission??



## 18pointer

checked my level for transmission yesterday...real LOW...and milky looking--going to drain and replace...what type brand or oil /fluid etc---Thanks


----------



## 18pointer

I went to tractor supply and bought...5 gal of universal tractor trans/hydraulic fluid...hope it works
THANKS for all the replies;-(((


----------



## Argee

The one question I would be asking is.....what condition turned it milky in the first place and then try to correct that. Your original request did not state whether it was a standard tranny, auto or a hydro....which could denote three different fluids.


----------



## 18pointer

Argee said:


> The one question I would be asking is.....what condition turned it milky in the first place and then try to correct that. Your original request did not state whether it was a standard tranny, auto or a hydro....which could denote three different fluids.


I believe it was the rubber boots and the shifts.( water/ moisture) .i replaced those..

it is a STANDARD...I have drained or put fluid in YET...I have been sick and not been to the farm...hope to go WED...thanks for your reply, I appreciate it. Is this the right fluid??? THANKS~~


----------



## Argee

Here's what my sources tell me. MF 35's used two different oils, depending on whether it had Multi power or not. If it does not have multi-power, then it is a SAE 90 Mineral oil (NOT NOT NOT 90W gear lube). It is relatively thin, but not as thin as a universal hy-tran oil. 
Now, if it does have Multi-power then a universal hy-tran oil will work. Massey # was M-1127, Mobil # DTE26? i think. Tractor supply has both.


----------



## 18pointer

I rode down to cabin and looked at tractor...on hood is the words MASSEY FERGUSON 35 Diesel Deluxe
how do you tell if it's Multi Power??? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Argee

Look at THIS


----------



## 18pointer

Argee said:


> Look at THIS



I tried linc and it does not work???


----------



## sirloy

It will have a shift switch on the dash that is (was ) labeled MultiPower. The regular 6 speed transmission is more common. This too can be run on the TDH fluid (Tractor,Differential,Hydraulic).


----------

